# New T. blondi and apophysis enclosures a



## mingu (Aug 14, 2010)

Just want to show my new enclosure's of my T's.  

2 exo terra cages (45 x 45 cm) housed with 2 young adult theraphosa blondi guyana

Making a second level..






all done...






First cage ( T was in premolt )
















Second cage





















4 cages ( 20 x 30 cm) housed with juvenile-subadult 0.3 T. apophysis and 1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.
3 cages (30 x 40cm) housed with 1.1 subadult T. blondi guyana and 0.1 Xenesthis immanis






Female






Male






One of the T. apophysis females






My sling cages, housed with Theraphosa apophysis 0.0.5 slings, 0.1 juvenile, 0.0.2 Poecilotheria regalis and 0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## LovePets (Aug 14, 2010)

Great enclosures...paradise for T's!Congrats!:clap:


----------

